

Tumblr Rockets Past Wordpress - skbohra123
http://www.businessinsider.com/tumblr-rockets-past-wordpress-2011-6

======
rawsyntax
Link to the real article <http://mashable.com/2011/06/15/tumblr-surpasses-
wordpress/>

Also the comparison only includes hosted wordpress blogs at wordpress.com

